# help stomach pain



## doodaa1 (Jul 4, 2016)

hi all

need a bit of help done a tbol for 4weeks had no issues till 4week were s was getting pains in stomach... but a have been off them for a week now and still getting abnormal pains every now and again

any ideas

regards


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I've done a couple of tbol cycles and never had stomach issues. I know some people get stomach issues with var but it's unlikely that your tbol was var. If you are still having stomach pains a week after stopping tbol then you should head to the Docs as the tbol should have cleared from your system by now so it may not be related to the pain.


----------



## doodaa1 (Jul 4, 2016)

warsteiner said:


> I've done a couple of tbol cycles and never had stomach issues. I know some people get stomach issues with var but it's unlikely that your tbol was var. If you are still having stomach pains a week after stopping tbol then you should head to the Docs as the tbol should have cleared from your system by now so it may not be related to the pain.


 got doctors in morning... should a mention that a have been taking anabolic steriods as will that not go on my file and go against me at a later date


----------



## doodaa1 (Jul 4, 2016)

will it go against me if a would ever have to make a life insurance claim


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

It's most likely something called a stomach bug...


----------



## doodaa1 (Jul 4, 2016)

it's been near 2weeks bro was at its worse at weekend pain feels like it's under ribcage/centre of stomach


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

doodaa1 said:


> got doctors in morning... should a mention that a have been taking anabolic steriods as will that not go on my file and go against me at a later date


 No, don't mention the AAS at the moment. See what tests he runs, what he thinks it is, etc. If he runs a blood test and it has some abnormal values (i.e. liver, etc.) then it's up to you whether you mention the tbol or not.


----------



## doodaa1 (Jul 4, 2016)

warsteiner said:


> No, don't mention the AAS at the moment. See what tests he runs, what he thinks it is, etc. If he runs a blood test and it has some abnormal values (i.e. liver, etc.) then it's up to you whether you mention the tbol or not.


 thanks for the help bro.... Top man ?

he thinks stomach ulcer

so gave me tablets and getting blood tests tomorrow


----------

